# Canon 50mm 1.2



## hippoeater (Apr 7, 2012)

Is this lens really as bad as people say it is? I've been going back and forth on it and it's reviews for a couple weeks now and you can't really seem to find a general consensus. 

Some hate it, some love it. Back focus issues, no back focus issues. Unsharp images, sharp images.

I don't think I've ever read so many lens reviews that disagree with each other.

Anyone here have any comments, insights, criticism, feedback about this lens?

I would love to hear it. I had picked up the 85mm 1.2 and I really loved the images it produced, but for what I'm using it for it was too long and put me in to tight of situations to take the photo's I wanted to.

I had the 50mm 1.8 ii some time ago and I love that focal length. I previously had the zeiss 1.4 and I've read that the canon 1.2 is much better in terms of sharpness and bokeh.

I would love to hear some actual owners comment tho!

Thanks guys!


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 7, 2012)

This seems a very popular question. If you search the forums you will find plenty of long threads discussing the 50's.

Here's one active thread discussing Canon's 50mm options:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2684.0

You may also want to check this older thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2203.0


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, the 50 1.2 is a love it or hate it lens. BTW, as such it's a prime (pun intended ) example of a case where numerical specs and "reviews" do not tell the whole story.


----------



## sky87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Canon sent a 50mm 1.2 to the studio where I work and that was a bad copy, it had weird yellow banding and focusing issues (tested with a 5d2). My friend purchased one to go on his 5d2 and it worked like a gem.


----------



## keithinmelbourne (Apr 7, 2012)

I have used the 50L and 50 f1.4 for a couple of years. I would have to say that the 50L is my most reliable performer. Focus is consistent and it delivers beautiful results. I find the f1.4 to be less reliable in terms of AF performance, but it also has given me some beautiful results.


----------



## photophreek (Apr 7, 2012)

hippoeater:

I went through the same "back and forth" as you are now experiencing about the 50L. I also bought the 85 1.2 II and felt at times. I wanted wider. I rented a 50L and was very impressed with the rental copy. It was relatively new, sharp(even at 1.2), no focus shift, beautiful bokeh and exceptional color and contrast. I was convinced and bought one from a large online retailer during the rebate sales. The copy I bought was unusable and I returned it for another copy. Same issues, so I returned the second copy. I really wanted this lens and would have bought the rental copy if I could. 

I decided to take one more try and if the third copy was the same, I was going to put getting the 50L out of mind. Well, the last and final copy was the same, back focusing, but no focus shift. I talked to the local CPS service person and she suggested bringing it in for callibration which I did. The lens was callibrated and I couldn't be happier. Sharp at 1.2, no back focusing at all, sharp at all aperures and after hundreds of shots, no focus shift no matter what distance and what aperture. I'm very pleased and I have to say, it is now my most used lens.

The 50L is certainly a luv/hate relationship and you might have to go through what I did or have an understanding dealer with a good return and exchamge policy, but it's worth it.


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2012)

All I can say is my 50 1.2L is by far the lens I use the most and is it razor sharp man! I debated for so long before getting it because just like you I had read so many mix review. I do mostly portrait and I also had the 50 1.4 for a while. No comparison possible. The 50 1.2 wins hands down!

You mention the 85mmL. I must say of all the L lenses I have it produce some of the best portrait I take, but that said the 50 1.2L is sitting on my camera 80% of the time!

I have NO REGRETS!


----------



## Zdog (Apr 8, 2012)

I really like the 50 1.2L! My copy is extremely sharp with excellent contrast and is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 8, 2012)

Tried a 50mm f/1.4 and was sorely disappointed with AF performance wide open, which was one of the reasons why I skipped a 50mm prime while using a crop body. Moved to a 5DII, and I really missed the the near-50mm that I was used to on the crop body (with a 35L). Got a used 2011 50 f/1.2 for a decent price -- and it is now sitting on my camera for most indoor/low light situations.

It focuses fairly fast for a prime (much faster than the 85L) and is fairly accurate with such a shallow DOF wide open. The 35L actually has a higher max magnification ratio and can focus a lot closer than the 50L. My 50L copy is a bit inconsistent near its min focus distance but move back a foot or two and the AF works much better. I still use my 35L for tighter spaces (better AF performance at min focal distance) and wider FOV, but I find myself using the 50L more. It works well as general purpose lens and slots well between the 16-35 and 70-200.


----------

